
Team develops wireless, dissolvable sensors to monitor brain - Lind5
https://medicine.wustl.edu/news/team-develops-wireless-dissolvable-implants-to-monitor-brain/
======
tekacs
So many questions. But to start...

What are these powered by?

Does the PLGA dissolving also break down the silicone?

Edit: Ah. This article (from 2014) seems to have a little more detail:
[https://medicine.wustl.edu/news/soluble-electronics-
reliably...](https://medicine.wustl.edu/news/soluble-electronics-reliably-
monitor-intracranial-pressure/)

Edit 2: This article makes it seem like they might mean silicon rather than
the (presumably not degradable) silicone.

